# Thanks for the free plans BJ



## Blooprints (Jan 19, 2013)

The free plans in your signature look pretty cool.
I was surprised by the detail on FREE plans and by how many there were.
I downloaded and printed a couple of them and I was wondering if you have used any of them and if there is anything missing or anything to look out for when implementing those plans?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I Dan

I made the router storage box for my son,the plans are right on..like they say Free is for me..:sold:

===



Blooprints said:


> The free plans in your signature look pretty cool.
> I was surprised by the detail on FREE plans and by how many there were.
> I downloaded and printed a couple of them and I was wondering if you have used any of them and if there is anything missing or anything to look out for when implementing those plans?


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello, been a bit,

I was reading the post in the email I get everyday and was trying to remember who is BJ and if I had even seen the free plans and any other free items he has for all,

I am not working outside right now, mostly stuck inside and on my computer when I can until I am able to get back out doing something, first things I want to do is woodworking of some kind, been in the hospital and other crap so have not been able to do much even when partner and daughter will let me, 

Ok, please let me know where BJ is or his handle so I can re-look at his work, for me planning is almost everything and spring is right around the corner I hope for me, lol

Poppa Rob or GRLevel3


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey PoppaRob--glad you're on the mend!! I believe he's referring to bobj3, posted right above yours in this thread. You'll remember Bob, has more Craftsman routers than any Sears store ever thought about stocking!!

The free plans are in the links in Bob's "signature". Good luck!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Earl, you are partially right. BJ has the largest collection of routers I know of; this includes many brands.

Nice to hear from you again Rob.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I stopped short of accusing Bob of having more routers than a Regional Distribution Center is allowed to stock!! I don't him that well yet...


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Thanks for the Replies and get well wishes, lol, Its just going to be one day at a time and we'll see how far that can take me,

I was thinking of Bob, I have a lot of his chit already on my computer, be it links or plans or just some of his post where he tells chit or how too, like a few others in here, I try to keep it all in a 2Tbit HD in folders for each subject, but you know how that goes, you end up making 2 or 3 folders of the same chit and then you have to sort it all out again, lol

I am having a lot of memory problems so if you see me repeating things or not fully understanding, please try to tell me and remind me of that and where I might find the post, I know I am not a child but right now I hope to get back on wood working and get my mind back on something I do like to do, the surgery was for my head/brain, seems to be from the lightening strike back in 97/98, along with family history of memory troubles, thanks for understanding or trying to, I have trouble with it myself, lol

Poppa Rob or GRLevel3


----------



## Blooprints (Jan 19, 2013)

*plans*



GRLevel3 said:


> Hello, been a bit,
> 
> I was reading the post in the email I get everyday and was trying to remember who is BJ and if I had even seen the free plans and any other free items he has for all,
> 
> ...


Hey Poppa Rob,
I'm sorry I didn't answer sooner but it looks like you already figured out the "BJ" is bobj3.
I hope you get well quick and completely from your hospital trip.
I really try to stay out of those places because you can get real sick there!
There are so many plans it takes a good while to go through them all just to see what is there.


----------



## happydays (Mar 20, 2013)

I am new to the forum, so forgive me if I have got it wrong, I am looking for plans for box sash window, to replace old single glazed box sash windows with double glazed, but of the same type and style 

Mike


----------

